# [SOLVED] Help with removing black gradient - Nova Launcher



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Would someone be willing to provide the location (whether it is png's or XML/smali edits) that removes the annoying black gradient over your wallpaper (top and bottom) for Nova Launcher? PM or post here would be excellent! Thank you!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont know. however i may be of SOME help

check out Apex launcher (its in the market now) and it has the option to remove the shadows i believe you are talking about.

just a though. i like Apex over nova...seems to have a TON more options also and it is always smooth as butter


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i dont know. however i may be of SOME help
> 
> check out Apex launcher (its in the market now) and it has the option to remove the shadows i believe you are talking about.
> 
> just a though. i like Apex over nova...seems to have a TON more options also and it is always smooth as butter


Thanks for the reply. I've used Apex too, but it's been awhile. Maybe I'll try that again right now and play around with it. I heard the edit I am looking for is an XML edit, I'll keep digging around...


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

hotseat_bg_panel.9.png


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> hotseat_bg_panel.9.png


Thank you Senor NatemZ...to quote something I just read online:

"You're more awesome than a monkey wearing a tuxedo made out of bacon riding a cyborg unicorn with a lightsaber for the horn on the tip of a space shuttle closing in on Mars while engulfed in flames...in case you didn't know, that's pretty dang sweet."


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

oops I missed that you said top also. I believe that one is search_bg_panel.9.png


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

you could also just update to the latest beta. has the option to remove the gradient.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> you could also just update to the latest beta. has the option to remove the gradient.


So I assume that doing all this "work" it'll be out in the next update...learning experience I guess. But good information, thanks!


----------

